# Need chainsaw advice...bigger or lighter?



## Sirshredalot (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm down to buying a new saw and have narrowed my choices down to:
Echo cs501p vs stihl ms261....or
Echo cs600p vs stihl ms362.

Leaning heavily towards the echo because of price and warranty....lots of stihl dealers in my area but none of them can tell me why their saws are worth 150 more than an echo.
Before I start...my question has less to do with brand and more to so with utility.

My main concern is 50cc with a 20" bar is maxed out and the 60cc saws will run up to a 27" bar with the expense of added weight....ill never run a 27inch but the 60cc saws come with a 24in bar which would make dropping the bigger stuff easier.
This will be my primary/only saw for felling, trimming, and firewood.

What do you say? 50cc lighter  and more nimble vs 60cc more power and bsr length?

I've got 30 mature trees to drop and cut this year...some of them are 30in+.

Please and thank you
God bless 
Shred


----------



## Tar12 (Apr 25, 2017)

The first 2 saws mentioned are to small for 30in plus trees....I know that for a fact as I run a pair of 260 Pros almost daily in my firewood business. I don't believe that here is such a thing as a single do all saw. I run several saws as they all serve a purpose...that is to save my back! I think a man is well served by running a min. of 2 saws. I grab the smaller saws to start on the top and when its time I grab a bigger saw to meet the task at hand. I know next to nothing about Echo saws but I am a Stihl fanboy and would suggest a 261 and a 461 for all of your cutting needs and IF I was forced to own 1.... it would be the 461 with no doubt.


----------



## Sirshredalot (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm not planning on cutting large tree consitantly...ive got a bunch of standing dead timber(ash borer likes walnut and hickory too) and once it's dropped I'll just be maintaining things around the farm. 
Id say 4 of these trees are 30inches...the rest are smaller....dont want to be laden with too big of a saw for trimming but don't want to be underpowered in a 20in walnut.

Good advice and thank you for the opinion.

God bless
Shred


----------



## Jon1270 (Apr 25, 2017)

I would aim to for bar lengths that are closer to the sweet spot for each displacement, rather than so close to the outer limits of what the saws can tolerate.  In hardwood, I'd say 16" - 18" for 50cc, 20" at 60cc and 24" at 70cc.  Yes, these are all conservative lengths but that means the work will be quicker, easier and more fun, and put less stress on the machine.

In your position, if I really and truly only wanted to own one saw that would do it all then I'd probably go for the 60cc option.  I like the pro-level Stihl machines just fine but I wouldn't pay the premium on a new one either.  I have little experience with Echo, but the general impression I get is that they're solid saws, if not exactly cutting-edge tech.  They're probably a little less powerful, maybe the air filtration isn't quite as good, they don't have autotune, etc.  Don't put too much stock in the warranty; the vast majority of mechanical failures are due to user error that would not be covered, not wear or manufacturing defects.  Take a look at the Husqvarna 555 and Dolmar 6100 too.

If finances permitted, I'd prefer a 50cc / 70cc combination, with emphasis on the 50cc saw being a very nice-quality machine that I'd be happy to use all the time, and the 70cc being something secondhand / cheaper / rougher, suited for occasional use.


----------



## Sirshredalot (Apr 25, 2017)

Jon1270 said:


> I would aim to for bar lengths that are closer to the sweet spot for each displacement, rather than so close to the outer limits of what the saws can tolerate.  In hardwood, I'd say 16" - 18" for 50cc, 20" at 60cc and 24" at 70cc.  Yes, these are all conservative lengths but that means the work will be quicker, easier and more fun, and put less stress on the machine.
> 
> In your position, if I really and truly only wanted to own one saw that would do it all then I'd probably go for the 60cc option.  I like the pro-level Stihl machines just fine but I wouldn't pay the premium on a new one either.  I have little experience with Echo, but the general impression I get is that they're solid saws, if not exactly cutting-edge tech.  They're probably a little less powerful, maybe the air filtration isn't quite as good, they don't have autotune, etc.  Don't put too much stock in the warranty; the vast majority of mechanical failures are due to user error that would not be covered, not wear or manufacturing defects.  Take a look at the Husqvarna 555 and Dolmar 6100 too.
> 
> If finances permitted, I'd prefer a 50cc / 70cc combination, with emphasis on the 50cc saw being a very nice-quality machine that I'd be happy to use all the time, and the 70cc being something secondhand / cheaper / rougher, suited for occasional use.



I would like to have more than one saw...but finances permit only one right now....ive got two smaller saws but I'm tired of fixing them...cheapy homelite 42cc and poulan 32cc?...


----------



## Ashful (Apr 25, 2017)

The first two answers were so good, I have nothing to add, but just to reinforce.  Optimum bar sizes:

50cc:   16"-18"
60cc:  18"-20"
70cc:  24"
80cc:  28"

Buy your saw accordingly.  

What's the crank case style on the Echo?  With the Stihl 361 you're getting an easily repairable split magnesium case, which gives you the lowest weight and size per displacement, not homeowner grade clamshell junk.


----------



## Sirshredalot (Apr 25, 2017)

Ashful said:


> The first two answers were so good, I have nothing to add, but just to reinforce.  Optimum bar sizes:
> 
> 50cc:   16"-18"
> 60cc:  18"-20"
> ...


The echo are split mag cases too...im only looking at pro saws.


----------



## Jon1270 (Apr 25, 2017)

If you're comfortable assessing and working on saws then you might consider shopping for a used machine.  The new smaller Echo will set you back $450.  You could pick up an MS360 or an ex-rental Makita 6421 in good shape for around $300.


----------



## jotul8e2 (Apr 25, 2017)

Sirshredalot said:


> I'm down to buying a new saw and have narrowed my choices down to:
> Echo cs501p vs stihl ms261....or
> Echo cs600p vs stihl ms362.



As it happens, I own and use older versions of both Stihl saws, a nearly 20 year old MS250 with 18" bar and a MS361 with a 20" bar.  Of the two, the 361 gets far more use.  It is maybe two or three times as fast in cutting anything but small limbs.  I thought the extra weight would be an issue, but it is actually an advantage when bucking logs.  If I had only one saw it would be a 60 cc.  I have never really liked the 18" bar on the MS250 and am finally going change out to a 16".

Re: Stihl vs. Echo, I suggest that the quality and availability of service would be a deciding factor.

Of greater concern is the standing dead timber - the logger's biggest danger.  For that I would be more concerned about not getting hurt or killed by widow makers, ladder backs, and unpredictable dead trunks generally.  I had five large dead oaks (youngest was well over 100 years) to get down recently and I gladly paid the $300 rental for a 50' lift to cut the tops out of them.


----------



## Jon1270 (Apr 25, 2017)

jotul8e2 said:


> As it happens, I own and use older versions of both Stihl saws, a nearly 20 year old MS250



FWIW, the predecessor of the 261 would be the 260, not a 250.


----------



## Jazzberry (Apr 25, 2017)

I would go used for both. I would go 026/260 and a 044/440. Like Jon said the 036/360 would work fine but the 026/260 to 044/440 would be a big plus for the bigger stuff. I think you would save a ton of money and still be very happy with any of the above choices.


----------



## Tar12 (Apr 25, 2017)

Jazzberry said:


> I would go used for both.I would go 026/260 and a 044/440. Like Jon said the 036/360 would work fine but the 026/260 to 044/440 would be a big plus for the bigger stuff. I think you would save a ton of money and still be very happy with the above choices.


Avoid the 441 as they have been pulled from production to rectify a issue they had with them. A older 044/440 would be sweet!


----------



## Lakeside (Apr 25, 2017)

Would a Jonsered 2253 work for your specs ?


* Powerhead Weight* - 11.5 lb.
* Product Type* - Gas Powered Chainsaw
* Recommended Bar Length* 20"
* Horsepower* 3.8
* Engine* - 50.1cc
* Power Source* - Gas
* Fuel Tank Volume* - 17.58 fl oz
* Oil Tank Volume* - .57 US Pint
* Saw Pitch* - 0.325"
* Warranty* 2-Year Limited
Just another option to consider.


----------



## woodhog73 (Apr 25, 2017)

Tar12 said:


> Avoid the 441 as they have been pulled from production to rectify a issue they had with them. A older 044/440 would be sweet!



I never heard of this. Of the many Stihl dealers near me the one that's the most " pro " oriented has about 10 of them he can't sell. I was told too many units on hand so they pulled it from the Stihl website. But who knows that's just what I was told. Could be he just wants to sell them but he sells $100K John Deer tractors so not sure how much he's concerned about chainsaws.

To the OP if you have to have 1 saw then go with the 60cc. Any brand will work just fine, what's more important is dealer service if your not able to work on it yourself. Shop dealers not brands if you need good service.

I'm not sure what you look for in any tool purchase but for me it's dealer service, quality, and value. I could care less about brand loyalty.


----------



## woodhog73 (Apr 25, 2017)

Lakeside said:


> Would a Jonsered 2253 work for your specs ?
> 
> 
> * Powerhead Weight* - 11.5 lb.
> ...



Not going to answer for the OP but I'm very familiar with that saw. Same saw as a 550xp. I'd still suggest the bigger 60cc saw because of the 30 inch large trees he is cutting and that he is only looking for 1 saw. A 2 saw plan with that 2253 or any other 50cc saw plus a nice 70cc saw would be a great combo


----------



## Sirshredalot (Apr 25, 2017)

I was dead set on a makita/dolmar 6100, but there isn't a dealer within 40 miles...same with jonsered (not including menards).

The stihl dealers all seem a little more knowledgable...but they still had that deer in the headlights look when I asked about pro saws.

 Im a mechanic/welder by trade so I can fix most things....i just can't afford to have the down time when I need my tools.

I tend to buy better quality than I need...a rancher saw would probably do just fine but I'm getting a pro saw.
So I look for quality and value...not bargain.

So I'm set on a 60cc...now to throw a wrench in the mix...cs620p...the stihl is outside of my budget when I'm honest with myself.

Please and thank you 
Appreciate the replies
God bless 
Shred


----------



## Tar12 (Apr 25, 2017)

Woodhog this is what my dealer told me...he didn't elaborate as to what the problem was...He hasn't had a 441 in many months and there are none to be had locally....with 2 other dealers? I will ask some pointed questions.


----------



## jetsam (Apr 25, 2017)

Sirshredalot said:


> I would like to have more than one saw...but finances permit only one right now....ive got two smaller saws but I'm tired of fixing them...cheapy homelite 42cc and poulan 32cc?...




Keep them for limbing and small stuff, and get the biggest (decent) saw you can afford.  Home Depot tool rentals sell used Makita 64ccs sometimes, and those are great saws (made by Dolmar).


----------



## moresnow (Apr 26, 2017)

Tar12 said:


> Woodhog this is what my dealer told me...he didn't elaborate as to what the problem was...He hasn't had a 441 in many months and there are none to be had locally....with 2 other dealers? I will ask some pointed questions.



The 441 assembly facility is being upgraded/modernized/streamlined. Currently out of production for that reason. No other outstanding issues according to our local dealer? Time will tell.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 26, 2017)

Tar12 said:


> Avoid the 441 as they have been pulled from production to rectify a issue they had with them... Woodhog this is what my dealer told me...he didn't elaborate as to what the problem was...He hasn't had a 441 in many months and there are none to be had locally...


This wouldn't be the first time a store owner claimed false problems to sell another product, when he can't provide the item in question.


----------



## Tar12 (Apr 26, 2017)

That's good to know as I would like one myself!


----------



## Tar12 (Apr 26, 2017)

Just got off the phone with Stihl USA and was told the 441 hasn't been available for 3 years! They also said there was a production line issue and would not elaborate as to what that was...hmmmmm...and went on to say they would be available again starting this July.


----------



## Sirshredalot (Apr 26, 2017)

Pulled the trigger on an echo cs620p with a 24" bar...we shall see when it gets here....got a deal I couldn't pass up

In the meantime I got my other two saws running decent on the bench...havent put them to wood yet.

Thanks for all the advice
God bless
Shred


----------



## Tar12 (Apr 26, 2017)

I think you made a wise decision for your needs. We will need a complete review!


----------



## woodhog73 (Apr 26, 2017)

Tar12 said:


> Just got off the phone with Stihl USA and was told the 441 hasn't been available for 3 years! They also said there was a production line issue and would not elaborate as to what that was...hmmmmm...and went on to say they would be available again starting this July.



My guess is production line issue is their standard explanation. Who knows for sure. It was I think Stihls first Mtronic saw.  And it came out with a price probably very similiar to the 460 that was sitting on the shelf next to it. So I'm not surprised that lots of Stihl loyalists opted for the 460 over the 441 leaving lots of unsold 441s. Especially with less than $100 price difference. Too bad because the 441 is a far superior saw in terms of design, air filtration, AV, over a 460 but it took awhile for Mtronic to catch on with Stihl loyalists. But that was back before Mtronic and Auto tune started to get traction within the market. Fast forward to today and now there's a 461 Mtronic. The 460 is gone. So it makes sense Stihl would bring back the 441 but at a bigger price difference than the 461 making it more competitive.

I've got a 661 and love it when I get wood to cut big enough to justify using it.  No way would I take an older 660/066 over this saw. I've got an old 056 and it's a joke running it compared to how crisp my 661 runs ( or my auto tune Swedish saw for that matter ) Mtronic and Auto tune is here to stay. I'm still surprised Husky / Jonsered still keeps the legendary 372XP platform around. One of the best 70cc saws ever made. I'm sure to please the non auto tune non Mtronic crowd. But eventually auto tuned carbs will be our only options on new saws.


----------



## Tar12 (Apr 26, 2017)

I bought the last 660 my dealer had  2 years ago and I dearly love this saw for the big wood! And the last 2 MS 260 Pros while I was at it! Should last me for what time I have left in this world...I have a old 056 myself...thought it was the greatest at one time....takes a healthy young man to run that sucker all day! We will see what happens with the re-release of the 441....


----------



## woodhog73 (Apr 26, 2017)

Tar12 said:


> have a old 056 myself...thought it was the greatest at one time....takes a healthy young man to run that sucker all day!



It's a terrible saw really. I only keep my 056 because it's been in my family since new and it was made in the 70s. It's cut thousands of cords. And heated my parents house including the family farm and all the out buildings for many years. My Dad's almost 80 years old so now it's my saw.  But compared to a modern saw it's junk.

I'm not a guy who keeps old stuff running for years and years. When it gets beat up it gets sold.


----------



## heavy hammer (Apr 30, 2017)

660 is a great saw, but I have heard nothing but great things about the new 661.  A bigger saw always makes it easier when cutting big wood.  I'm a fan of always going with the bigger saw if you have big wood to cut easier on everything.


----------



## StihlKicking (May 2, 2017)

To answer the question "bigger or lighter?" I would answer yes. It really helps to have both if you can stand it. In my situation I would choose lighter if forced to. I can pick and choose smaller stuff if need be but since I have a big saw and a light saw I just cut whatever I want. I would look at 50cc saws for light saws and 70cc plus for big saws. In my humble opinion 60cc saws qualify  as neither light or big.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ashful (May 2, 2017)

60cc is the "one saw" compromise, and one could argue it's a decent compromise.  I have a 85cc, 63cc, and a 35cc top handle saw, and find this is the ideal saw plan... if you don't mind having that sort of money tied up in saws.  I cut with a guy who has a 75cc saw in is three-saw lineup, and find it's too small for big wood while too heavy for small wood, but we all have different preferences and stamina.

Two of my saws were pre-owned low-hours saws, because I try to be frugal, when it's not going to cost me time or frustration.  If I were buying new today, I'd have a 661, 362, and 201.  If I had to skip one, it would be the 362, as my 036 is my least-used saw.  I use the 064 the most, more than double the hours of the other two combined.

On the flip side, if I could own only one saw, it would be 75cc.  Yes, I know I criticized it two paragraphs back, because I would not make this the "big saw" in a multi-saw lineup, but it would be the best one-saw compromise for me.


----------



## Jazzberry (May 3, 2017)

Ditto Ashful.  Exactly the way I would have said it myself. For two a saw plan it would be my 026 and my 064 but for a single saw my ms 360 would be an easy choice.


----------



## computeruser (May 5, 2017)

Sirshredalot said:


> My main concern is 50cc with a 20" bar is maxed out and the 60cc saws will run up to a 27" bar with the expense of added weight....ill never run a 27inch but the 60cc saws come with a 24in bar which would make dropping the bigger stuff easier.
> This will be my primary/only saw for felling, trimming, and firewood.
> 
> What do you say? 50cc lighter  and more nimble vs 60cc more power and bsr length?
> ...



For what you describe. I would go 60cc with a 16" and 24" bar combo.  I think that a 600/620 or 362 is about perfect with a 16" bar and, depending on how it handles in your wood, possibly an 8t rim, while retaining the option to jump to 24"/7t on occasion.


----------



## Ashful (May 5, 2017)

Damn, I hate wasting the few minutes it takes to change my chain and clean my bar, let alone swapping sprockets in the field.  I'm not saying a 362 can't run a 24" bar, but if you're at the point of swapping sprockets with your bars to make it work, I'd just buy a bigger saw.

Also, the beauty of the 362, for anyone who grew up running much older and slower saws, is it's chain speed.  You're taking away the only thing I like about that saw!


----------



## CTYank (May 23, 2017)

Sirshredalot said:


> I was dead set on a makita/dolmar 6100, but there isn't a dealer within 40 miles...same with jonsered (not including menards).
> 
> The stihl dealers all seem a little more knowledgable...but they still had that deer in the headlights look when I asked about pro saws.
> 
> ...



One of the prime reasons I'd suggest a Dol-kita 6100: it just runs. No need for dealer-dependency. And, prices simply blow stihl away. Not exactly sucking wind, performance-wise either- a 6100 can make a stihl 362 look "delicate" by comparison. "Pro" quality & homeowner prices.

Another challenge with 441 stihl is their stupid-complexity. Was handed one a bit back to r&r p&c on because it had "indigestion" sucking metallic debris back from the muffler. Unbelievable Rube Goldberg maze of poo to untangle to get at the engine. Never again, life's too short.


----------



## DodgyNomad (May 23, 2017)

Here's my thoughts for the OP.   For me, I'm a bit of saw nerd and have owned most every major brand over the years.  I was replacing the AV rubber mounts and servicing my MS361 just this morning, and recently added an MS650 to my fleet, just to see how it compares to my MS660.

I firmly believe after working and operating so many of them over the years, that you just can't beat a PRO Stihl saw, additional costs removed from the equation.  I have 8 "pro" class saws currently, and not one of the Dolmar, Jonsered, or Husqvarna's  has the build quality of the Stihls.  Don't get me wrong, I like Dolmars, Husky, Jonsered, and Echo saws, but over time, little stuff breaks on them more often than it does on the Stihl's.  And having torn almost all of them fully apart over the years, the Stihl's are just better designed, better made, and use higher quality components.  I greatly enjoy bucking with a Husqvarna 372XP, but it still lacks in a few areas for build quality, IMO.

I'm modifying a Dolmar 6400 with a big bore kit right now, as I like those saws as well.  They fit me great, and are tough to beat for the money.  But from the factory, they're heavier and not as powerful in the wood as a 361/362.  Even though on paper they look comparable, in use, they're not even close.  I've had the chance to run a 361, 362, and the 6400 back to back and side by side in big oak, and the 361 narrowly beat out the 362, but they both kicked the Dolmar's butt.  And I currently own 3 of the Dolmars 6400's, so I like them, but when working on them, they aren't as well built as the PRO Stihl saws.

If you use it enough over they years, you'd probably have better luck with the Stihl, IMO.  Is it worth the extra $$?  That's up to you.  All I can say is having worked on, owned, and modified several saws over the years, Stihl's PRO saws always stand above the other brands for quality in a lot of little ways.

A lot of tree professionals argue between Husqvarna and Stihl nowdays, and it's whatever you like, dealer support and preference, etc..  They'll all cut wood, that's for sure.

Because of the high costs, I ran several other brands of saws for many years before stepping up and buying my first Stihl PRO saw, but can honestly say that I think there's just a big difference in a lot of little things on the Stihl's that make them worth the money, that don't show up on paper or when holding them up and comparing them in a store.


----------



## Alpine1 (May 23, 2017)

I would suggest to take a look at the efco-oleomac line of chainsaws. Good price and good quality, at least in the below-70cc line. A good 60cc with a 20 inch bar can handle almost everything (for home use I mean).


----------



## DodgyNomad (May 23, 2017)

If I could only own 1 saw, it would be a Stihl MS361/362.  Great power to weight, and they have been so reliable and fun to use over the years.  And both of the 361's that I've owned cut wood as if they had 20 more cc's hiding under the hood than they actually do.  For some reason, those saws are freaks.   My only hiccup has been when the new 362C-M came out, we personally experienced some growing pains with the new electronic carb systems, but that has now been worked out.


----------



## DodgyNomad (May 26, 2017)

Ashful said:


> 60cc is the "one saw" compromise, and one could argue it's a decent compromise.  I have a 85cc, 63cc, and a 35cc top handle saw, and find this is the ideal saw plan... if you don't mind having that sort of money tied up in saws.  I cut with a guy who has a 75cc saw in is three-saw lineup, and find it's too small for big wood while too heavy for small wood, but we all have different preferences and stamina.
> 
> Two of my saws were pre-owned low-hours saws, because I try to be frugal, when it's not going to cost me time or frustration.  If I were buying new today, I'd have a 661, 362, and 201.  If I had to skip one, it would be the 362, as my 036 is my least-used saw.  I use the 064 the most, more than double the hours of the other two combined.
> 
> On the flip side, if I could own only one saw, it would be 75cc.  Yes, I know I criticized it two paragraphs back, because I would not make this the "big saw" in a multi-saw lineup, but it would be the best one-saw compromise for me.



*"If I were buying new today, I'd have a 661, 362, and 201."*

I just read this post tonight, as I had skipped over them earlier, but couldn't agree more.  The 661 is a pretty heavy saw, when you're using it for hours on end, and my 660 seems to be getting heavier the older I get.  That 461 is a great saw, but is also a bit heavy for me if I'm bucking with it for hours on end, that's why I still think the 362 is the saw to use for firewood.  Great balance and power, it's right in the sweet spot for me. 

Thankfully, having a few pro saws is the way to go, if you can justify it.  When I've got a lot of trees to drop, and not a lot of time available, it's nice to have big saws with big bars ready to go, and small saws standing by for the limbing duties, then a medium size saw for the bucking it all up if you're going to make firewood from it.


----------



## heavy hammer (May 28, 2017)

It always helps to have a couple saws for cutting in different situations and different sized wood.  But I have to agree with Dodgy stihl pro saws are second to none.  Between me and my father we have a 039 a 361 and a 660 we use to cut wood with.  The first to are great saws no complaints the 039 has been used since the day it was purchased brand new.  My father is 60 years old but you would not know that looking at him he still is an animal when it comes to getting work done.  When we are cutting nine out of ten times he grabs the 660 even for cutting smaller stuff.  The saw is a little bigger and heavier than the other two, but the power is night and day.  Now everyone has there personal preferences for size and weight that they want to handle when cutting all day, but in my opinion the bigger 660 is the way to go.  You can always get a smaller bar and chain if needed.  This is just my personal thoughts but more times than not the bigger saw comes in handy, I have buddies that are always in need of a bigger saw to get through big wood.  These smaller saws will do it, just that they will work harder and longer to get the job done.  It's never a bad idea to have one bigger saw, worse comes to worse it sits till it's needed.


----------



## jaoneill (May 30, 2017)

I would definitely agree with the previous posts on saw/bar combos. For 30 years I ran my Pioneer P50 (85cc) with a 20" bar for everything from limbing to blocking. Only once or twice in all those years did I switch to a 30" bar for larger stuff. If it were me and I were limited to one saw I would buy a 60-70cc with a max recommended bar for the occasional bigger log, and an 18" bar for everything else. I am a firm believer in not being underpowered and the difference in the weight of the saw (less bar) between a 50cc and a 70cc is negligible.


----------



## CTYank (Jun 1, 2017)

DodgyNomad said:


> If I could only own 1 saw, it would be a Stihl MS361/362.  Great power to weight, and they have been so reliable and fun to use over the years.  And both of the 361's that I've owned cut wood as if they had 20 more cc's hiding under the hood than they actually do.  For some reason, those saws are freaks.   My only hiccup has been when the new 362C-M came out, we personally experienced some growing pains with the new electronic carb systems, but that has now been worked out.


Seems to me you've not tried a Dolmar 6100. IME, makes stihl 36x seem like brake's dragging. Pro quality, ease of service (way better than typical stihl), excellent performance, great value. Many Dolmar models make competitive stihls look like overpriced also-rans. Pretty plastic, though.
And ... for the price of those stihls, I'd look at a 562XP, for a bunch of reasons. Just not a stihl fanboy, sorry. Too many better options IMO.


----------



## blades (Jun 2, 2017)

I run Dolmars for most everything.   I do have 1 Stilh, 084  , 120cc of pure nasty with a 48" bar ( because Dolmar doesn't have  one that big on this side of the pond.) in the past 20 years I have had one failure  on my Dolmars , a 7900 Dolmar- base gasket- Must have been a problem in that area as Dolmar change the gasket material- no issues since. 2-7900, 6400,6401, 116si,112 oh and there is a little 35cc echo in the mix as well.


----------



## DodgyNomad (Jun 2, 2017)

View attachment 197797
View attachment 197798
View attachment 197797
View attachment 197798


CTYank said:


> Seems to me you've not tried a Dolmar 6100. IME, makes stihl 36x seem like brake's dragging. Pro quality, ease of service (way better than typical stihl), excellent performance, great value. Many Dolmar models make competitive stihls look like overpriced also-rans. Pretty plastic, though.
> And ... for the price of those stihls, I'd look at a 562XP, for a bunch of reasons. Just not a stihl fanboy, sorry. Too many better options IMO.



I have 3 of the Dolmar 6400's, and I like them very much.  I have a big bore kit (7900) for one, and the other two just have muffler mod's good tuning.  They're fine saws.  My 361 will give them the business, except for the 7900 saw which runs stronger of course.

I'll tell you this, I've just torn those saws down and the Stihl is a better built, higher quality saw in multiple ways.  But, they do cost more.


----------



## cd36 (Jun 4, 2017)

CTYank said:


> Seems to me you've not tried a Dolmar 6100. IME, makes stihl 36x seem like brake's dragging. Pro quality, ease of service (way better than typical stihl), excellent performance, great value. Many Dolmar models make competitive stihls look like overpriced also-rans. Pretty plastic, though.
> And ... for the price of those stihls, I'd look at a 562XP, for a bunch of reasons. Just not a stihl fanboy, sorry. Too many better options IMO.


I second the 562xp. Just bought one to replace my 262xp, and it is an amazing saw. Easy starter, tonnes of power, smooth running and quieter than my 262xp. I'm very happy with it, and I bought their fuel too so it has a 4 year warranty. Very happy with it, can't wait for next weekend when I can do some more cutting with it. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## xman23 (Jun 4, 2017)

Dodgy, some collection of saws. Obviously your opinion comes from years of experience. I'm with you, Pro series Stihl's are as well built as any saw out there. They may cost a bit more, but you can see the difference. 

So to address the original question. If this is a one time home owner project. Why not rent the big saw. Buy the best saw you can afford. Buy a saw that you can use everyday. I'm a one saw guy. For me it's a 260 Pro with 18 inch bar. Light enough and powerful.


----------

